# "The Girls Next Door" Makeup Inquiry



## Juliades (Nov 6, 2006)

I have been in love with Holly Madison's makeup looks for a long time now.  I found a screencap of her from last night's episode, would someone be able to tell me what eyeshadows I could use to achieve her look?

Thanks!


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 7, 2006)

i got these breakdowns awhile back from makeup411........hope they help some!

The Girls Next Door > 

Holly 
I don't know what colors the Playboy makeup artists used on me for the 
pictorial, but I can tell you what I use, which is what you see on me 
throughout the show. 

I use Alexis Vogel blush in Fresh and Alexis Vogel eyeshadows in 
flirt, lovedust, lunar and royalty. I also like Stila's Holly 
Golightly eyeshadow. 

I use MAC lipliner in Chickory, Spice or Cedar. For lipstick I use 
the now-discontinued (Boooooooo!) MAC Bunny Pink. I also like NARS 
lipstick in Niagara (as in the Monroe movie) and Elizabeth Arden's 
Honey. 

For gloss I love Bobbi Brown's petal and Alexis Vogel's bliss and 
risque. High Maintenance's Centerfold red is the only red I will 
touch. 

Bridget 
I use Mac foundation and powder. Then I put on a little MAC bronzer all over my face and a little pink blush just on the ball of my cheeks. I outline my lips in MAC "spice" lip liner and I use a variety of lipsticks, too many to name, but I also like to combine lipsticks. For my eyes I use a black eyeshadow with glitter specks in it. I don't know the name of it, but it is also by mac. If I am going out, I line my eyes inside and out and underneath I smudge brown in with it. Then I use Max 2000 calorie rich black mascara (waterproof). Sometimes I add fake lashes, sometimes I don't. I don't really use eyeshadow on my lids too much. Every once in a while I do black shadow in the corners of my eye lids and do a glittery white on the rest of the lid. 

Holly even posted what perfumes the girls wear: 
Me- Amarige de Givenchy or Angel 
Kendra- Escada 
Bridget- Chance or Madamoiselle


----------



## roxybc (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ultraviolet* 

 
_For lipstick I use the now-discontinued (Boooooooo!) MAC Bunny Pink._

 
I wonder if Hef would have fired her as a girlfriend if she hadn't promoted the playboy bunny pink lipstick!! LOL  Anyways, I do love that lipstick.  It was the first MAC lipstick I ever had, and my boyfriend bought it for me when we w ere on a trip. I love it!!


----------



## mAra (Nov 7, 2006)

Bridget was talking about Black Tied... teehee...

lol


----------



## d_flawless (Nov 7, 2006)

ahh, this was an awesome post!

i LOVE the girls next door, i think they're so cute


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 7, 2006)

They're all gorgeous, especially Holly!  Kendra's horse laugh drives me nuts though.


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_They're all gorgeous, especially Holly!  Kendra's horse laugh drives me nuts though._

 
kendras laugh is SOOOO ANNOYINGGGG


----------



## MACreation (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_They're all gorgeous, especially Holly!  Kendra's horse laugh drives me nuts though._

 
I AGREE! I wonder if it's a fake laugh?


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 7, 2006)

glad i could help lovelies


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 7, 2006)

In that photo, Holly is using the bronzing powder from the Playboy Cosmetics line (pink lid).  I think all three girls got the MU for free to promote it on the show since it is in the background of some of the interviews and the camera 'happens' to take shots of it sometimes.  I've seen these cosmetics in person, but IMHO they look kind of cheap-- save your money for some MAC instead (costs about the same).  Prrr lipglass over Spice lipliner is a very pouty 'bunny' look, and so is some Smolder eye liner and bronzer in Refined Golden.  If you don't have the LE MAC Playboy lipstick, try using MAC Angel (I have both lipsticks, and they are pretty darn close).  Hope this helps!


----------



## mAra (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_In that photo, Holly is using the bronzing powder from the Playboy Cosmetics line (pink lid).  I think all three girls got the MU for free to promote it on the show since it is in the background of some of the interviews and the camera 'happens' to take shots of it sometimes.  I've seen these cosmetics in person, but IMHO they look kind of cheap-- save your money for some MAC instead (costs about the same).  Prrr lipglass over Spice lipliner is a very pouty 'bunny' look, and so is some Smolder eye liner and bronzer in Refined Golden.  If you don't have the LE MAC Playboy lipstick, try using MAC Angel (I have both lipsticks, and they are pretty darn close).  Hope this helps!_

 
now i wanna try spice+prr  vs. bunny pink ... maybe i will... then take pics


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACreation* 

 
_I AGREE! I wonder if it's a fake laugh?_

 
HAHA I wouldn't put it past her to come up with a "tv laugh" or something like that.  She is so trashy!  Compared to Holly and Bridget she looks like such a silly child!!


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mAra* 

 
_now i wanna try spice+prr vs. bunny pink ... maybe i will... then take pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Let us know how it goes! To get a 'pouty' look, remember to go slightly outside your lip line and cover gloss over that outer edge as well.  Angel is a good l/s to try with the Spice l/l and the Prrr l/g.  Just have fun with the look.


----------



## mAra (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_Let us know how it goes! To get a 'pouty' look, remember to go slightly outside your lip line and cover gloss over that outer edge as well.  Angel is a good l/s to try with the Spice l/l and the Prrr l/g.  Just have fun with the look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

aww, i read your post too late, i didnt get to do the lip line technique, 
i dont have angel either.. =/

but here's my pics =)


spice+prrr  [sorry for the shadow, i blocked the light a bit]





sorry its huge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bunny pink


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks FANTASTIC mAra!!  The Prrr look is great for warmer skin tones, and the Bunny Pink/Angel looks is great for cooler skin tones!  But mAra, you can pull off both really well.

See, anyone can rock that sexy Playboy look.  Just don't overdo the eyes (a little smoky look will do) and go easy on the cheekcolor, and that's it!

I also have the Alexis Vogel DVD and learned about the lip trick there.


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 29, 2008)

I love how Playboy artists do the playmates' make-up! 

Anymore tips on how to get their bedroom eyes and sexy pout?


----------

